# Train-Rite Handyman Retiring Gunner ?'s



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My attention was just brought to this product and I thought I'd ask a few questions about it's reliability and how it works. I'd hate to spend close to $400 on something that doesn't work to my expectations.

http://www.train-rite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=129

I looks like the white panel rolls into a black enclosure to "retire", is this true. Are there any problems with the roll up and roll out for unretiring? How does wind affect it? Will it work in cold weather? I expect you have to keep the mechanism free of ice and snow. Any other caveats?

To those of you that have one are you happy with it? How long have you had it? Do you use it regularly?

This thing is worth $400 to me if it actually works and is reliable. 

Jerry Roellchen I think you're out there, any advice on working with your creation?


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Howard

How about you pay the shipping I send you one to use this winter and if it meets your expectations you can buy it, if not send it back because I don't know how it will work in your severe winters I've only tested it down to about 28 degrees. Wind was a problem and Jeff T. (who has been my field tester) said something more was need to keep it up in high wind so I added another leg to be used in soft soil or high wind conditions and that has taken care of the problem. 

Jerry


----------



## huntH2OFowl (Feb 24, 2004)

Now that is customer service!!! 

Thanks for renewing my trust in online purchases.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Recieved my Handyman Retired Gunner yesterday, and kudos should go out to Jerry for a great, well designed product.
Ran the dawgs thru a few series with a retired gun and the Handyman functioned perfectly. A great product indeed.............

Way to go Jerry Roellchen and Train-Rite...................definitely a great design....


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Dan,

Thank you for your support. Keep the feedback coming good or bad. If it has the Train-Rite name on it, I want it to be the best it can be.

Jerry


----------



## silver1108 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Can you tell me if this product can come back out after it retires by using electronic control or do you have to reset manully,
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

silver1108 said:


> Hi Can you tell me if this product can come back out after it retires by using electronic control or do you have to reset manully,
> Thanks



Yes, it will "stand out" or "retire" using Tri Tronics, Dogtra, or Bumper Boy remote electronics. No need to manually reset it.

Jerry


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Gunners up has a retired gunner comming out real soon . Saw it a few weeks ago and its works great.


----------

